# Triathlon computers



## CarrotCakeIsYum (19 Jun 2014)

Hello,

I'm new to the forums....

I'm in to my second season of triathlons and would like a present to self in the form of a cycling computer. Ideally I'd like one where cadence and speed is displayed on a watch, rather than a bike mount (so I can use it for running/swimming as well as cycling). Unfortunately I can't find one that does this... does anyone know on any?

Cheers.


----------



## Tommy2 (19 Jun 2014)

Garmin 910xt
Made for triathlon, quick release mount available so you can take it off the watch strap and put it in the bike in seconds 
Heart rate and cadence sensor compatible and great swim metrics.

Or fir a cheaper option I'd the 310xt, pretty Much the same bit not as goood swim metrics and little things like barometric thing I think.

Both brilliant units though.


----------



## CarrotCakeIsYum (22 Jun 2014)

Ah thanks for that. Don't know how I missed them, must have had a Google malfunction.


----------

